

PirateBay is down - williamle8300
https://thepiratebay.sx/

======
ninthfrank07
If anyone is interested, I'm making an alternative to The Pirate Bay that
doesn't depend on the BitTorrent protocol:
[http://www.infinitecopies.com](http://www.infinitecopies.com).

frabrunelle@gmail.com for feedback.

